# Rabbit Island/ SE Ono area?



## Gravy Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone fish the south east area of Old River around Rabbit Island? It looks like there's a put in just off Perdido Key Dr. on River Road. Is that sand lot public?


----------



## auwallace (Mar 9, 2012)

Gravy Jones said:


> Anyone fish the south east area of Old River around Rabbit Island? It looks like there's a put in just off Perdido Key Dr. on River Road. Is that sand lot public?


I haven't fished that in a kayak but I have fished that area many times. those grass flats flat out produce fish. this time of year just drift the flats with live shrimp under a popping cork. or throw artificials. early morning topwater works well also. I always got hits in the holes in the grass.


----------



## Gravy Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

How deep do you rig your live shrimp? Any thoughts on putting in at that sand lot across the river on perdido?


----------



## auwallace (Mar 9, 2012)

Gravy Jones said:


> How deep do you rig your live shrimp? Any thoughts on putting in at that sand lot across the river on perdido?


I've always come by boat from the alabama side so I'm not sure on a launch but am definitely interested if anyone else has any info. as far as depth goes those flats aren't very deep at all so if you are fishing in the grass i would stay just above the grass line, maybe 18-24 inches. I've also had luck throwing spinners and jigheads with a steady retrieve (just enough to keep out of the grass).


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

If you're talking about the public sand lot that has the dock on river rd next to holiday harbor, hang it up... Was just there the other day and looks like someone either bought it or leased it and has no trespassing signs up with what looks like a pontoon boat rental/excursion business as they have two pontoon boats tied up there.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

There is a sandlot on water view dr. next to Holiday Harbor that looks like its public. That was my alternate plan if the first I mentioned above fell through. Worst case is to launch under Theo Barrs bridge and head down the ICW from there. Off all week if you wanna try one morning early.


----------



## Gravy Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

Not the lot up by holiday harbor. Rather the other end of River Rd (the south end) just before it T's back into Perdido Key Dr. There's a sand lot next to the condo at that intersection. No docks, but the sand road loops right up to the shore. Looks perfect if it's public/safe.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

I am pretty sure that one is good. I think Bbarton13 mentioned that one before. I have a Scion XD so getting stuck back there doesn't thrill me too much


----------



## Gravy Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

Drop this into a google map. This is the lot I'm talking about.

30.296212,-87.451833

It looks pretty soft. I'm not sure I would be ok myslef in my 2wd GC.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, that's the one. A few people mentioned it but haven't tried in case my car doesn't make it. Lol.


----------



## auwallace (Mar 9, 2012)

also remember that rabbit island as well as the western most islands to the northeast are in alabama....this whole area is confusing as far as licenses go.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep, there is that line running through that can be confusing and lots of FWC boats going through that area.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The best areas are on the Florida side around the spoil islands. It was very good there last month but I heard from a guide friend that it had slowed a little but was still producing some nice trout.


----------



## Gravy Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

You mean the little islands over by Holiday Harbor?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Gravy Jones said:


> Not the lot up by holiday harbor. Rather the other end of River Rd (the south end) just before it T's back into Perdido Key Dr. There's a sand lot next to the condo at that intersection. No docks, but the sand road loops right up to the shore. Looks perfect if it's public/safe.


That sand lot is owned by a guy in Mobile.
So your taking your chances on getting charged with trespass.

One half mile further to the north and on north side of La Serena condo there is a county park with a playground and parking area.
Due east from RI.

You can cart or drag your yak across the grass to launch.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep, saw that this morning. Literally right next to the condo and tennis courts. They even have a pier out there and maybe some dock lights.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

The other lot I mentioned on waterview dr. has a chain across and no trespass sign on it.


----------



## Gravy Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

That little park looks like it's probably the best place to try. A bit of a walk from the parking lot to the shore, but public and safe. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gravy Jones (Jun 5, 2011)

Bigkidneys said:


> Yep, there is that line running through that can be confusing and lots of FWC boats going through that area.


So how to they enforce an invisible line in the water?


----------

